# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Red de Torres Meteorológicas en la Comunidad Valenciana

## Luján

La Fundación CEAM (centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo) lleva, a través del departamento de meteorología desde hace varios años el control de una nutrida red de estaciones meteorológicas repartidas por toda la geografía de la Comunidad Valenciana.



Estas torres registran diariamente datos de    humedad, temperatura, dirección e intensidad del viento, pluviometría, radiación    global y, en algunos casos, disponen además de colectores de niebla.

Los datos (actualizados en algunos casos en tiempo real) son accesibles a través de la dirección http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/observacio...rres_ceam.html.

----------


## nirvana

perdona, pero las torres meteorologicas son para modificar el clima.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> perdona, pero las torres meteorologicas son para modificar el clima.


Ultimo aviso.
Tres mensajes spam en cinco minutos.
Al siguiente será baneado.
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

> perdona, pero las torres meteorologicas son para modificar el clima.


Vamos a ver:

Esas torres meteorológicas las he visto con mis propios ojos, y no tienen nada más que instrumentos de captación pasiva (termómetros, pluviómetros, higrómetros, anemómetros, captadores de niebla y poco más). Las ha instalado la fundación para la que trabajo y te aseguro que son totalmente incapaces de modificar nada.

Lo único no pasivo que poseen es el modem GPRS para transmitir los datos al centro receptor.

----------

